# I hope I didn't get this guy fired



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok so I had to do a walkthrough w an insurance adjuster for my cooling plant and for my fire pump( sprinkler standpipe combination. He looked like he was 25 wore a $2000 dollar suit and a $3,000 dollar Breitling watch. Let's just say it kinda screamed born w a silver spoon in his mouth. I asked him if he had a professional engineer w him and he got reaaaaly mad. I was apparently attacking his intelligence. I kept a straight face and said ok and brought him to my steam turbine driven centrifugal plant. So first he started looking around and then asked to see the compressor. To which I replied ummm.... You're leaning on it. Here's a picture of said compressor. It's SIX FEET TALL+ 4000 lbs( hard to miss!!!)









The guy looks around and asks me about the small size of the evaporator. And I just start laughing at him. Right then His boss shows up and decides to tag along before a meeting w my owner. I try to stop laughing to not show this guy is a complete tool but he is mad I laughed at him and demands an explanation. So I tell him he's looking at a small oil cooler (small to me anyway!) and that he's leaning on the evap hes looking for. The oil cooler it the green cooler at the bottom right of the pic. Everthinf else blue is the evap( lol it's over 20 feet long and 5-6 feet wide)








He asked for the model # of the motor and I said "there is no motor it's a steam driven machine". So hes fuming raises his voice and says it has to have a motor how else would it turn. I walk away at this point w a straight face his boss walks away w me. I looked at him and I started laughing so hard and he did too. I told him the guy could only get better... And we laughed until we were crying.
30 min later I send him to my fire pump room and tell him the fire pump is the biggest 
Large red pump ( the biggest one in the room) . He comes back and says we could do much better maintenance on it since it the most crucial pump in the building. I asked him to show me the deficiency he found so he shows me a bunch of grease zerks that are covered in grease ( which is a good thing!) but I asked him why he chose that pump. And he says cuz it's the red one!








So I replied its not the only one that's red! In order to get to those pumps he hand to kind of climb over this massive red pump to get to them. 
Here's my fire pump in case you are wondering. It's a three stage pump made to shoot water 40 stories in the air!!!!








I walked away and said nothing shaking my head! there's a big difference between commercial size machines and industrial size 
Sorry it's such a long read but I've never met someone so wrong for a job



Mwahaha! These idiots put me in charge today. Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Lmbo that's a great Read. There's nothing worse then someone who thinks they know everything and really doesn't have a clue. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

lol we have our share of idiots like that at our plant i get a kick out of them when they tell me to try something and i tell them it wont work but have to do anyways then when it dosent they want to blame someone or something else


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good reading lol


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Every time he spoke I could hear in my head jeff foxworthy going here's a sign!


Mwahaha! These idiots put me in charge today. Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! (It was bill engvall, here's your sign though)  haha... 

I've met a few people like that in my day.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

That's some good reading material! lol!!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Engvall... Doh! I thought all 4 did it! I stand corrected. 


Mwahaha! These idiots put me in charge today. Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

They all said it but engvall was the originator. Lol awesome story. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats funny they do the same thing at our plant as for doing something and we tell them it wont work and they do other any how and it doesn't work. Lol

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds a lot like my boss at work. I'd like to get him fired but then I'd have to do the other 10% of his job (I'm already doing 90% of it).


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

now thats funny!! He must have been wearing a shmedium under his sport coat cutting of circulation to his brain making him slow...hell i dont even work in that line of work and i probably know more than that guy.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

they know how to do it because they read it in a book...thats what they keep tellin us


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow I'm sorry that's just ridiculous, I think he's needs to go back to school, a hands on school so they show him what he should be doing. Must of been a long ride home with the boss after that walk through lol


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Constant problem in real industrial plants. You're either the next generation of family whose been around it your whole life, or you've been to school and know everything there is to know about nothing........


I sell seals & packing for those pumps -


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I think his boss set him up. probably his first big job on industrial equipment. Ive got helpers that mixed up the condenser and the evap and unbolted the evap and dumped 3-4 thousand gallons of water in my machine room. they just about relieved themselves right there. hahaha but this insurance kid/guy reeaaly was green.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with not knowing stuff, but don't pretend you do. That's when you look stupid.

That was a great story.


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

^This right here. Great write up:bigok:


----------

